# E-blast using Indesign??



## glimic (Dec 24, 2008)

I was asked by a client to create an E-blast for a weekly newsletter. I am a pretty savvy InDesign user, but have never done much with Web. I figured it would be easy enough to export an Indesign file in a way that would contain live links and still could be attached to an email... i guess my main question is, what is the best way to create a simple E-blast? 

Any tips, suggestions, or comments would be really, really appreciated!


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I do this often. There are so many rules and best practices around sending bulk email these days. I use a tool called Campaign Monitor. It's cheap and offers so much more than just the mail out (stats, list management, etc). Definitely worth a look.


----------



## MacGenius24 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would use Pages, But Indesign Is Good  Although I have No Experience With It.


----------



## glimic (Dec 24, 2008)

Pages? Have never used that... 
two questions. 

1. Can you have live active links. 
2. How do you make it be the email. An eblast isn't really an attachment but the actual email. 

ugh. I'm just spinning my wheels here.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

You need to be sending an HTML email, and a plain text email just in case the recipient can't or won't accept HTML. What you don't want to do, if you can avoid it, is send an attachment as it's more likely to be flagged as spam that way.

Start your research here: Articles & Tips, Free Email Templates & Downloads - Campaign Monitor


----------

